
Dishwasher Hack with a 3D printer - riledhel
http://hacklab.akan.fi/archives/868
======
samstave
If you havent seen Tinkercad.com yet, its pretty awesome.

You can go on here and design the object and print it out.

If you live in SF, you can go to NoiseBridge.net and use their Makerbots they
have there.

There is another site called 3DTin.com which allows voxel drawing.

Both sites have evolved since first launch allowing for more complex shapes,
such as domes and wedges.

Super easy to use, with tutorials and quests to teach you how to draw.

